# Tammy Jung Vows To Force Feed Herself To 420 Pounds - Internet sex symbol



## Bowden (Jun 5, 2013)

WTF?

"I start the day with a huge breakfast of waffles, cream cheese,  bacon and sausage then head to McDonalds for a few burgers in the  afternoon," she said, according to HuffPost UK. "I can snack on cheese  all day, a couple of blocks is no problem, then for dinner I'll either  eat pizzas or make Mexican food.

  "At the end of the day, I make a weight-gain shake from heavy whip  cream and a whole tub of ice cream, which Johan feeds me through a  funnel. The funnel forces me to drink the shake even when I'm full after  a day of eating."



Tammy Jung Vows To Force Feed Herself To 420 Pounds (VIDEO)

 The Huffington Post  |  By David Moye    Posted: 05/10/2013 11:30 am EDT  |  Updated: 05/10/2013 12:49 pm EDT 

[video=youtube;jfxPWK47eLg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=jfxPWK47eLg[/video]






Tammy Jung, who currently weighs 231 pounds, is force feeding herself in hopes of eventually weighing 420 pounds.                                                     



Some women are trying to lose weight as the summer draws near, but Tammy Jung is trying to pack on the pounds, nearly 200 more.
  Jung, 23, currently weighs 231 pounds, and doesn't plan to stop force feeding herself until she reaches her goal weight of 420.
  There's a method behind her masticating. 

  The aspiring Los Angeles fetish model wants to become an Internet sex  symbol for men who like large women. She is selling memberships to her  adult website, sexysignaturebbw.com, where she shows off her ample frame  in teeny bikinis.

  But beauty has its price. For Jung that means spending her days stuffing herself with fried chicken, donuts and whole blocks of cheese, according to the Mirror. 
  Sometimes, her boyfriend, Johan Ubermen, 28, helps her out by pouring milkshakes down her throat using a beer bong-like device.
  Jung averages 5,000 calories a day -- a hefty load, indeed -- but she hopes to earn $3,100 a month once she reaches her goal weight, Cosmopolitan.com reported.
Jung says she can spend up to $108 a day on food.


  "I start the day with a huge breakfast of waffles, cream cheese,  bacon and sausage then head to McDonalds for a few burgers in the  afternoon," she said, according to HuffPost UK. "I can snack on cheese  all day, a couple of blocks is no problem, then for dinner I'll either  eat pizzas or make Mexican food.

  "At the end of the day, I make a weight-gain shake from heavy whip  cream and a whole tub of ice cream, which Johan feeds me through a  funnel. The funnel forces me to drink the shake even when I'm full after  a day of eating."

  She is averaging 49 pounds every six months, but said she's never been happier.


"I've never been happier than I am working to put on weight, nothing will stop me achieving my dream," she said, according to the Daily Mail. 
  "I know it's controversial but it's no one else's business -- eating  makes me happy. I'm making lots of money doing what I love - and I want  to make even more. As far as I'm concerned there is no such thing as too  big."


In the world of supersized sex symbols, Jung is just small potatoes  (albeit potatoes covered with butter, bacon and sour cream), compared to  the larger luminaries.
  The biggest star in "the feeder community" is Susanne Eman, a woman in Casa Grande, Ariz., who is attempting to eat her way to the Guinness World Records book for heaviest woman ever.
Eman told Inside Edition last year that she topped the scales at over 800 pounds  -- though that weight has never been Guinness certified. She ultimately  hopes to reach the 1,200-pound mark previously held by Rosalie  Bradford, who died in 2006.

Guinness currently recognizes Pauline Potter, of Sacramento, Calif., as the heaviest woman in the world. 
  She was awarded the coveted honor in 2011 when she weighed 643 pounds, but recently lost 98 pounds by having  lots and lots of sex with her ex-husband, Alex.
  The woman who stands largest among "feeder" sex symbols is Donna  Simpson, who set  and holds the Guinness World Record for heaviest woman  to give birth when she delivered her daughter, Jacqueline, in February  2007, while weighing a whopping 532 pounds.


----------



## Bowden (Jun 5, 2013)

*Competition Brews To Become 'World's Heaviest Woman' In Guinness World Records*

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/09/03/worlds-heaviest-woman_n_942546.html



[video=youtube;qaUTjkNizKc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=qaUTjkNizKc[/video]

A 32-year-old woman is attempting to become the heaviest woman ever,  but her nearest competitor, a woman who holds the record of "World's  Fattest Mom," is having a hard time letting go of her heavyweight claim  to fame, even as she says she's going on a diet.


Susanne Eman, a 728-pound woman in Casa Grande, Ariz., is attempting to get into Guinness World Records  as the "World's Heaviest Woman," and hopes to reach her goal by the  time she's 41. The 2012 edition of the book will be released later this  month.


  The last woman to hold the title, 1,200-pound Rosalie Bradford, died in 2006.


  "The category is currently open," a Guinness representative told  HuffPost Weird News. "We've got several claims that we're researching,  and we may have a new title holder very soon."
  Eman has told reporters that she wants to shatter the record by  packing on 1,600 pounds. Her ultimate goal: weighing in at one ton.
  One of Eman's high profile rivals, Donna Simpson,  of Akron, Ohio, holds the Guinness record for heaviest woman ever to  bear children. She won the title by weighing a whopping 532 pounds when  she gave birth to her daughter, Jacqueline, in February 2007 -- an event  that required 30 doctors.


Simpson just announced to the world via HuffPost Weird News that  she's decided to go on a diet, but she's having a hard time letting go  of the "prestige" that goes along with the honor of being America's  heaviest woman -- and said she views Eman as an upstart trying to usurp  her hard-earned fame.


      "She's Lady Goo  Goo to my Lady Gaga," Simpson laughed, adding that no one in the  "feeder" community -- a subculture of men who love large women -- knows  who Eman is.

  "If she was a serious gainer, the community would know about her," Simpson said. 


  Simpson said she suspects that Eman is in cahoots with her ex-manager  and is trying to get publicity in order to compete for her fan base.  Even worse: She accuses Eman of trying to take away her "World's Fattest  Mom" title.


  "She says she's surpassed me as the world's fattest mom, but she  doesn't understand that Guinness gave me the record because I was 532  pounds when I gave birth," Simpson said. "She wasn't that large when she  gave birth to her kids." 




Simpson also feels Eman is irresponsible for having her teenage  kids feed her, as opposed to the adult "feeder/gainer" relationship she  had with her former fiance, Philippe Gouamba, with whom she broke up a  few weeks ago.
  Eman is chowing down on nearly 22,000 calories daily, including six  eggs scrambled in butter, a half-pound of bacon, four potatoes, six  pieces of buttered toast and a 32-ounce shake -- and that's just for  breakfast.


----------



## LAM (Jun 5, 2013)

there is nothing sexy about fat rolls and BO....


----------



## ctr10 (Jun 5, 2013)

she has to be mentally ill


----------



## maniclion (Jun 5, 2013)

Should throw that guy in jail for aiding a slow suicide attempt...


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 5, 2013)

Man, I heard of bigorexia, but come on!

And I hope thats not her man, cause if it is, he's gotta mental problem too.


----------



## Bowden (Jun 5, 2013)

IronAddict said:


> Man, I heard of bigorexia, but come on!
> 
> And I hope thats not her man, cause if it is, he's gotta mental problem too.



Based on a google the guy is a member of what they call the  "feeder" community.
A community of Men who have a fat fetish and women who are disgusting fat pigs.


----------



## dogsoldier (Jun 5, 2013)

That shit is just wrong.


----------



## maniclion (Jun 5, 2013)

You know what I call this?   Giving Up

The women gave up on trying to stay healthy, and the men gave up on chasing sexy women.  If they are happy, so be it, but revoke both of their health insurance policies.  Why?  Because the fat women are going to die of heart disease or diabetes and the men are going to die of suffocation or suffer broken spines from those women rolling over on them.


----------



## Zaphod (Jun 5, 2013)

I'll file this one under W for "Who gives a fuck?"  Why?  She wants to draw attention to herself for being a lard ass.  The sad part is it's working.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 6, 2013)

I'd hit it...with a bat.


----------



## Theboss (Jun 6, 2013)

*weight gain*

Fat bitch!


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Bowden said:


> Based on a google the guy is a member of what they call the  "feeder" community.
> A community of Men who have a fat fetish and women who are disgusting fat pigs.



Feed'er then roll 'er in vat of batter. 

The # 420  means something to me too,  but not 420 lbs! And 420lbs in the summertime is a hell of a lot more disgusting than 420 in winter. Especially a fat ass woman!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 6, 2013)

I bet she would exceed in Captn' terd challenge.


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 6, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> I bet she would exceed in Captn' terd challenge.



Yeah, I bet she could drop atleast 1oo lb numero dos.


----------



## the_predator (Jun 6, 2013)

The only way I would want to be with a bitch that big is if I was in a plane that crashed in the remote mountains and we were the only two survivors. I would kill her, go cannibal, and eat like a king until a rescue party arrived.


----------

